# Jackson Capital?



## Jordan belford (18 May 2016)

Thinking about opening an account with jackson capital. Anyone heard of these guys?


----------



## stockGURU (18 May 2016)

Some discussion here: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2175274

Much of it negative.


----------



## Timothy R (24 May 2016)

I opened an account a littlle over a year ago. never tried algorithmic investing before. ive made some money but not sure if i will go all in with these guys yet. the bloke running it is an electrical engineer so seems in good hands.

I will let you know in the coming months...


----------



## Jordan belford (25 May 2016)

thanks Timothy R. please do!


----------



## Jordan belford (25 May 2016)

stockGURU said:


> Some discussion here: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2175274
> 
> Much of it negative.




^^Thanks stockGURU. but that doesnt seem to give me much


----------



## CanOz (25 May 2016)

Jordan belford said:


> ^^Thanks stockGURU. but that doesnt seem to give me much




Sounds bit suss don't ya reackon? You promoting them?


----------



## cynic (25 May 2016)

Jordan belford said:


> ^^Thanks stockGURU. but that doesnt seem to give me much




Doesn't give you much of what exactly?

Oh of course! I see now! It doesn't give you much business! 

After all that's what this is all about isn't it? Generating business when things are going slow!


----------



## McLovin (25 May 2016)

Probably could have picked a less suspicious handle.


----------



## Jordan belford (25 May 2016)

cynic said:


> Doesn't give you much of what exactly?
> 
> Oh of course! I see now! It doesn't give you much business!
> 
> After all that's what this is all about isn't it? Generating business when things are going slow!




business? just after some facts and figures to see if these blokes are legit or not. that forum didnt have any anecdotes just alot of semantic BS. 

does anyone have any actual expereince? not just a link to another forum?


----------



## cynic (25 May 2016)

Jordan belford said:


> business? just after some facts and figures to see if these blokes are legit or not. that forum didnt have any anecdotes just alot of semantic BS.
> 
> does anyone have any actual expereince? not just a link to another forum?



So the responses in another forum did not satisfy you?!
( In case you hadn't noticed, this also happens to be a forum!)


----------



## pixel (25 May 2016)

OK, just for fun, I've run a few searches

Whirlpool Forums are quite a reliable, independent barometer for just about anything, especially for dubious newcomers, products, and offerings. Suffice it to cite some *typical* quotes:


> "Jackson Capital trading systems have generated on average absolute returns of between 20% and 40% per annum"
> 
> That's all I needed to read. Stay away from them. Automated trading systems that return between 20% and 40% PA? Rubbish.
> You will end up forking over thousands and doing all you dough.
> Avoid.



... and ...







> I wouldn't go anywhere near Jackson Capital or its associated company Alpha broking.
> 
> Handing custody of your trading account over to a bunch of self proclaimed experts and giving them total control over the trading when a good chunk of their fees are trade based is like giving your child the cookie jar and telling them to only take one.
> 
> ...



If that's not enough red flags, try this:

A new member at ASF, with no introduction, jumps straight in with a "question" about (plug for?) an hitherto unknown outfit. And gets upset when the answers come out on the cautious side.

All right then, Jordan Belmont: You ask for experience. Enough old hands at this forum are experienced enough to smell a rat. If promises are hard to reconcile with their experience, if it talks, waddles, smells like a duck, there is no need for any more research and DNA mapping: Odds-on it is a duck.

But if you want to satisfy yourself, visit their office and ask Mr Jackson for hard proof.

Jackson Capital is owned by Richard Jackson, who is listed as "Sole Trader"
trading as an agent under sub-license of Alpha Equities and Futures, whose web server is in Dallas, Texas
Both their offices are in 1 Collins St Melbourne.


----------



## Jordan belford (25 May 2016)

so theyre from Texas?

PS: thanks for the internet search recycle which ive already done. anyone got ACTUAL dealings with these blokes like i asked originally

(experience only pls)


----------



## stockGURU (25 May 2016)

Jordan belford said:


> ^^Thanks stockGURU. but that doesnt seem to give me much




I don't see a Financial Services Guide (FSG) on their website. Nor do I see a Product Disclosure Statement (PDS). Nor do I see any audited results. 

Who are the people running the company? Why is there no information about them on their website? 

I don't understand why anyone would hand over their hard earned money to a company that makes promises of, and claims to have generated "double digit returns" but offers no concrete evidence of those claims. They say they will "trade your account with our trading strategies" which would require them to be licensed to provide Managed Discretionary Account services. You should do your due diligence and familiarise yourself with ASIC's policy on operators who provide MDA services to retail clients: http://download.asic.gov.au/media/1240991/rg179.pdf


----------



## Porper (25 May 2016)

Jordan belford said:


> so theyre from Texas?
> 
> PS: thanks for the internet search recycle which ive already done. anyone got ACTUAL dealings with these blokes like i asked originally
> 
> (experience only pls)




When will you spammers learn? When you try and plug your business on a forum (my perception) and get very negative critique it actually harms your business.


----------



## Timothy R (19 October 2016)

Timothy R said:


> I opened an account a littlle over a year ago. never tried algorithmic investing before. ive made some money but not sure if i will go all in with these guys yet. the bloke running it is an electrical engineer so seems in good hands.
> 
> I will let you know in the coming months...




thought i would update



also have fund with these guys




both alright.


----------



## Jackson Capital (19 October 2016)

Jordan belford said:


> Thinking about opening an account with jackson capital. Anyone heard of these guys?






For anyone considering our service I would encourage you to call us and we will discuss your individual requirements. Here we can ascertain if this product is suitable for you. All information is on the website. www.jacksoncapital.com.au

Jackson Capital is a Pty Ltd company ACN: 165 682 842 and is a Corporate Authorized Representative (CAR No. 446944) of Alpha Equities & Futures Ltd (ACN: 161 284 500) which holds an Australian Financial Services Licence (AFSL no. 327075). We run a MDA service and which is ASIC regulated. FSG can be obtained from our website and the PDS can be obtained from the executing broker. As an MDA provider we do not require a PDS, however information on the strategy can be downloaded from our website. 

Please understand we offer high return products which use derivatives. This mean you can expect high return at greater risk and is therefore not for everyone. To see verified and audited results from your master account or clients please contact us so we can assist you.

Please remember, do not trade with money you cannot afford to lose, however, if you are willing to take accept risk for a higher return then this may suit you. Many clients use this product to diversify with a small initial outlay. We recommend a deposit no more than 5% of your portfolio.

We work very hard at what we do and we take it seriously.

Jackson Capital


----------



## skyQuake (19 October 2016)

1) Are those results simulated or real?
2) Who/why FX blue rather than say Morningstar


----------



## minwa (20 October 2016)

Jackson Capital said:


> Jackson Capital is a Pty Ltd company ACN: 165 682 842 and is a Corporate Authorized Representative (CAR No. 446944) of Alpha Equities & Futures Ltd (ACN: 161 284 500) which holds an Australian Financial Services Licence (AFSL no. 327075).




*
Infinite Prosperity Pty Ltd ABN 45 513 715 581
PO Box 2478
Graceville East
QLD 4075
Australia

Infinite Prosperity Pty Ltd (“INFINITE PROSPERITY”) is a Corporate Authorised Representative (ASIC
Registration No. 424635) of Alpha Equities & Futures Limited, which holds Australian Financial Services Licence
No. 327075. *

Just a concern regarding Alpha, they are also involved with Infinite Prosperity..which is a super car flashing advertisement company. If you type infinite propsperity in google the first auto suggest word:




Not directly related to Jackson but raises some red flags on the same corporate authorizer.


----------



## Jackson Capital (18 January 2017)

Jackson Capital said:


> For anyone considering our service I would encourage you to call us and we will discuss your individual requirements. Here we can ascertain if this product is suitable for you. All information is on the website. www.jacksoncapital.asia
> 
> Jackson Capital is a Pty Ltd company ACN: 165 682 842 and is a Corporate Authorized Representative (CAR No. 446944) of Alpha Equities & Futures Ltd (ACN: 161 284 500) which holds an Australian Financial Services Licence (AFSL no. 327075). We run a MDA service and which is ASIC regulated. FSG can be obtained from our website and the PDS can be obtained from the executing broker. As an MDA provider we do not require a PDS, however information on the strategy can be downloaded from our website.
> 
> ...




Please note Jackson Capital has moved domain extension to www.jacksoncapital.asia


----------



## mjim (20 June 2017)

-Are those results simulated or real? and audited? and do you provide the audited results BEFORE a person joins
-which broker you use in which jurisdiction? IS the broker Market Maker or true ECN? How is our capital protected n case of broker failure ( since this is an OTC product)
- Is leverage used?
- Is this for retail investors or sophisticated investors as per ASIC rules


----------

